

Butcher Chop - Great New iPhone Game - mike_eirinberg
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/butcher-chop/id601950074
My name is Michael Eirinberg. I am 13 years old and am proud to announce that I have just completed my second iPhone app, Butcher Chop. It is an incredibly fun and addictive arcade game. Buy it now!
======
cliffpaul03
Congratulations. It's great to see kids so young able to do this.

